# Hydroponoc fertilizers



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Since this will be new to most of us,I thought maybe we should have a thread just for keeping the plants healthy.

Right now we are using Earth Juice.

And something new to us 'Super Thrive'to be used with fertilizer.

Tested PH right after we filled homemade 35 gal resivour with water.Well water ph is about 7.4,yet after adding other agents it is now about a 4 !. The fun has begun,begin the beguine.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Just my opinion.

I just cleaned out the whole works after using animals by products in the reservoir.I did'nt thign to check ingrediates.I changed to plant based last year because i don't know what or where the blood meal,bone comes from.or chicken ,fish by products either.

Until more familiar with this system I'll use what ever chemicle fertilizer works best.Organics may prove too hard to formulate for now.

Plus organic to me is useing your own composted manures from chicken, kitchen scraps and plants.


----------

